# Current Job Market in Alberta and Ontario



## Blue Sword (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was hoping to get some relevant information relating to the current job market in either Alberta or Ontario?

My wife is applying to study in Calgary but we have the option of Toronto also. This allows me to find full time employment and, as an experienced civil/structural engineer, I would like to find employment asap. We, as a family, plan to go in a few months time.

Having never been out of employment, I am a bit nervous about turning up without having a job lined up. I've accepted that finding a position before I go is almost impossible in the current climate, especially in Calgary. However, I was hoping someone could give me a better idea what it would be like turning up in one of these provinces and obtaining work. I guess this is not uncommon but I'm not sure what I can do from here other than try to find some recruitment agencies to contact.

I'm a chartered engineer in the UK but wouldn't qualify for professional status in Canada immediately. I have over 20 years experience (38 years old) and have worked in most industries.

Any updates would be much appreciated.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Try the Graham Group www.graham.ca they are recruiting at moment in Calgary. Send me a PM once you have done 5 posts.


----------



## Blue Sword (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks ode17366, do you have any first hand experience of the job market in Calgary?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Blue Sword said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was hoping to get some relevant information relating to the current job market in either Alberta or Ontario?
> 
> ...



What qualifications do you have? I ask because having over twenty years experience at your age indicates that either you graduated from university when you were quite young, or you got some other kind of qualification. Depending on what that other qualification is, it might not be recognized here (NVQs, for example, are not recognized here).


----------



## Blue Sword (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi colchar, I carried out a traditional apprenticeship and attended college part time to obtain a 2 year HNC. This was a long time ago and, whilst I know it's not the traditional method it wasn't uncommon at the time.

I had to take a more complicated route to obtain chartered membership with the ICE. I appreciate I will probably have to go through a similar process with APEGA or PEO.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

ode17366 said:


> Try the Graham Group Graham they are recruiting at moment in Calgary. Send me a PM once you have done 5 posts.


I am always very suspicious of messages like this; people wanting to 'share' something with a total stranger, but not in such a way others can see what they are sharing. Always gives me the impression that they are trying to trick people into something for their own (financial) gain and want to hide this so that others (=the other members here) can't point out the scam...


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for your immediate suspicion. What I want to share is the contact details of individuals in this company to help out and I am most certainly not going to put those details on an open forum.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Blue Sword I have just finished interview process for job in Calgary and now arranging visit to see if we want to move from Dubai to Calgary. My friend moved to Graham's a year ago and he is recruiting people.


----------



## Blue Sword (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks ode17366, I had a look at their website and they do seem to be recruiting. There was no specific requirement for civil/structural engineers but I know, from experience, that it's always better to speak to the people there as they can tell you exactly what they're looking for.

Is your potential job with your friend in Grahams or somewhere else? What line of work do you do?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I work in Construction also and the role is with Graham's if you PM me I will give you a few people to connect with on LinkedIn.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

You need five posts to activate the PM mode


----------



## Blue Sword (Feb 19, 2016)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

ode17366 said:


> Thanks for your immediate suspicion. What I want to share is the contact details of individuals in this company to help out and I am most certainly not going to put those details on an open forum.


I've been around in 'immigration land' for over 10 years, USA and Canada, and my suspicions come from all those years of experience.
I would think different about your initial reaction if you had written what you wrote in your reaction to me (see quote above).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Blue Sword said:


> Hi colchar, I carried out a traditional apprenticeship and attended college part time to obtain a 2 year HNC. This was a long time ago and, whilst I know it's not the traditional method it wasn't uncommon at the time.
> 
> I had to take a more complicated route to obtain chartered membership with the ICE. I appreciate I will probably have to go through a similar process with APEGA or PEO.



That might not be sufficient here as one needs to attend university and get an engineering degree before working under a licensed engineer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Check this webpage:

http://www.engineerscanada.ca/mobility-international


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Blue Sword said:


> Hi colchar, I carried out a traditional apprenticeship and attended college part time to obtain a 2 year HNC. This was a long time ago and, whilst I know it's not the traditional method it wasn't uncommon at the time.
> 
> I had to take a more complicated route to obtain chartered membership with the ICE. I appreciate I will probably have to go through a similar process with APEGA or PEO.


I think you are better off in TO rather than Alberta. There are so many civil engineers in Alberta without jobs that the likelihood of hiring someone from UK who would only be an EIT with APEGA would be very very minimal.

The engineering profession in Canada is very protective of their industry and in order to work here you must apply for the EIT designation which is ENgineer in Training. You will then have to work 1 - 4 years depending on your education and work experience and the results of your exam(s). The exams are technical and very difficult. 

So even with 20 years of experience it is not going to be easy for you but due to the oil and gas downturn Alberta has definitely been hit hard and there are many Canadians who are out of work with the P.Eng designations. Not what you want to hear but better to know now then to come and find out you cannot get a job


----------



## KatyaSur (Mar 23, 2016)

Is there a job in Alberta and Ontario for international students? Maybe someone can give me links to websites where i can look?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

KatyaSur said:


> Is there a job in Alberta and Ontario for international students? Maybe someone can give me links to websites where i can look?


You do realize that on a Student Visa there are restrictions on what employment you can take up and how often you can work while you are in Canada.

You also realize that you will be competing with all other students at your school (Canadian Students and International Students) for any and all on-campus jobs that might be available.

In regards to off-campus employment, some employers won't hire people who are on student visas. This is not an illegal practice.


----------



## KatyaSur (Mar 23, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You do realize that on a Student Visa there are restrictions on what employment you can take up and how often you can work[/URL] while you are in Canada.
> 
> You also realize that you will be competing with all other students at your school (Canadian Students and International Students) for any and all on-campus jobs that might be available.
> 
> In regards to off-campus employment, some employers won't hire people who are on student visas. This is not an illegal practice.


I do realize all of that but thanks for reminding me


----------

